
Android Studio 4.0 Canary: Motion Editor - lopespm
https://medium.com/@arbazpirwani/android-studio-4-0-canary-motion-editor-f69bce614881
======
pjmlp
The irony is that Motion Editor is already outdated before getting a stable
release, because Android team still doesn't have a clear vision how to map
Jetpack Composer into existing graphical tooling.

So in extreme case, Motion Layout will only be usable for the "legacy" views.

